# Lifter collapsed - Gotta pull the heads



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

the oem lifters have gotten noisy and one has apparently collapsed.

the comp cam, chrome moly pushrods, double REV springs have done their damage and didn't last long after the Kooks L/T's and retune went on.

Have a set of Comps to match their cam. Have a new set of valve seals to throw in as long as we're tearing it down that far. Hypertech's power stat goin in, too.

Doin it myself along with mechanic that is engine builder with LS1 experience.

Wish me luck and give me any suggestions:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

When good mods go bad. :willy: 

Damn - best of luck.


----------

